# Configuring Default Gateway



## lynnbambi (Jul 22, 2009)

If I have an IP address of 192.168.1.1 and a subnet mask of 255.255.255.128, how do I figure out what my default gateway is? Do I assign one to my router or does it get assigned?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Normally speaking, the router assigns everything. Type ipconfig/all into a Command window. That will tell you.
But your subnet mask is unusual - how did you get that ? Maybe you have some special circumstances ?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to the Windows control panel, then click Network and Internet Connections, then Internet connections. Right click your connection, and click properties. Then click TCP/IP, and click properties. Put dots in the obtain an address and obtain a DNS automatically, then click OK. Then from ipconfig/all, you should have an IP address, correct subnet mask, default gateway, and DNS.


----------

